# 1/18th scale brushless systems(Hobbyusa/Hobbypartz)



## stimy (Oct 8, 2008)

I was loking at the hobbyking ezrun combo A3 w/25a-SL ESC+12T 7800KV. Has anyone dealt with hobby-usa or hobbypartz? I was told they are located overseas. Just wanted to check before placing the order, good/bad place to do business with? Any input would be great, Thanks,Stimy


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

stimy said:


> I was loking at the hobbyking ezrun combo A3 w/25a-SL ESC+12T 7800KV. Has anyone dealt with hobby-usa or hobbypartz? I was told they are located overseas. Just wanted to check before placing the order, good/bad place to do business with? Any input would be great, Thanks,Stimy


Hobbypartz.com is in California I believe.
The Ezrun 25a esc works great! I use them in my BRP, X-Ray, and mini latemodel. 
I never used their motors, the BRP 4200Kv is fast and cheap, I'd look into that.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

stimy said:


> I was loking at the hobbyking ezrun combo A3 w/25a-SL ESC+12T 7800KV. Has anyone dealt with hobby-usa or hobbypartz? I was told they are located overseas. Just wanted to check before placing the order, good/bad place to do business with? Any input would be great, Thanks,Stimy


I've been running the 25amp / 7800 combo in a mini late model. No problems as of yet, and it's plenty fast!! We did however, buy a 18amp / 5200 combo that the speedo was a turd. Hobbypartz is in California.


----------

